# big wild lizard, Portugal



## Loohan (Jun 28, 2020)

A friend in Portugal saw this guy which he says was a meter long. He says they call them Sardao:








Sardão – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## method89 (Jun 28, 2020)

Very cool. Here the English version.









Ocellated lizard - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ink (Jun 28, 2020)

Such beautiful colors


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 28, 2020)

If the males have bright red tails, I've seen these in Florida.
Look at that set of jaws!
I would NOT try to grab him.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Super cool lizard!


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 1, 2020)

I would love to find one of those! So cool!


----------



## Tom (Jul 1, 2020)

Wow. I really like these. I've never seen them in the pet trade. I wonder why not?


----------

